# Anyone Have A Scooter?



## Southpaw (Jul 14, 2008)

Wondering if anyone has or had an electric scooter, what type, are they allowed at most campgrounds or have any other insight on them?







Was thinking about getting one to use vs. spending the money on a golf cart.





















Your thoughts


----------



## letscamp (Jan 22, 2010)

I don't have either, but we taken our friends scooter with us sometimes and either way they are lots of fun, mostly for the adult kids at heart. But if I have the choice of scooter or golf cart I would go for the golf cart. You can't strap a cooler full of...well "drinks" to a scooter and drive it down to the river or lake. I have yet to go to a camp ground that does not allow either.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

I would check at the various campgrounds I frequented to see if they allow them or not. I don't think state parks in GA/FL allow them, from what I read.
Also, many campgrounds prohibit the use of golf carts, which I have a Yamaha gas one I use in the gated community I live in.
I had thought of using a scooter-mount and scooter on my motorhome, just to run errands, etc., but the weather also comes into play. One campground I recently visited had stand-on scooters, battery-powered, for rent. Most campgrounds that allow use of them seem to require that they be rented from them, it seems.
Darlene


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

I have an electric Scooter which I use due to mobility issues. Brand is "Pride" - - the best ones out there for use indoors AND out. We have had no issues with it in 2 years and have taken it ALL over the place (ask PDX_Doug & DoxieDogLoverToo about my off-roadong capabiolites







). You will find a significant difference in a CG's response if the Scooter's use is for entertainment vs. disability/mobility. I have never encountered a problem with not being allowed to use it (they really don't have the right to NOT allow it). It all boils down to WHY you would have it and, as always, following the road-rules (I NEVER *assume* drivers will look out for me!)


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> I have an electric Scooter which I use due to mobility issues. Brand is "Pride" - - the best ones out there for use indoors AND out. We have had no issues with it in 2 years and have taken it ALL over the place (ask PDX_Doug & DoxieDogLoverToo about my off-roadong capabiolites
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wouldn't think ANY campground COULD deny use of those. Pride IS a great brand of scooters. My 1st husband and his mother both had them...durable and dependable.
Darlene


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

They can't (and won't) .... by law. However, you do have to have appropriate medical documentation. Even then, they can (and WILL) revoke the privilege if it's abused.


----------

